# Which mainboard to choose?



## bugboy (Aug 16, 2010)

I currently have an ASUS M4N78-VM mainboard and it works with FreeBSD v8.1-STABLE. However, this mainboard has some drawbacks:

It uses the nVidia MCP77 network adapter that doesn't support jumbo frames or wake-on-lan.
Suspend/resume is not working with the AMD64 kernel (don't know about the i386 kernel).
I hope there is an affordable mainboard that does support these features and works well with FreeBSD 8.1-STABLE (AMD64). My system uses an AMD X2 240e processor and 6 internal SATA drives, so that limits the number of options. The system is only used as a server, so graphical and audio performance is not an issue. High I/O throughput and power management is.

Can anyone recommend a mainboard suiting my needs?


----------



## Deleted member 2077 (Aug 19, 2010)

I really like SuperMicro, Tyan or Intel boards.

Usually they come with at least 2 dual gig nics.  Super Micro and Intel have intel nics which are really nice.  Tyan has marvel/realtek on theirs which I like less.

Most also come with IPMI, integrated graphics, ECC memory (and lots of slots) and typically 4-6 sata ports (if not more).


----------



## bugboy (Aug 19, 2010)

I do need an AMD board, because I don't want to change the architecture (that would require to reinstall the entire system). Power management and WOL is the most important feature that I need.


----------



## Business_Woman (Aug 19, 2010)

feralape said:
			
		

> I really like SuperMicro, Tyan or Intel boards.
> 
> Usually they come with at least 2 dual gig nics.  Super Micro and Intel have intel nics which are really nice.  Tyan has marvel/realtek on theirs which I like less.
> 
> Most also come with IPMI, integrated graphics, ECC memory (and lots of slots) and typically 4-6 sata ports (if not more).



Aren't Tyan using Broadcom Nics?


----------

